# making body forms/paper tape



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

This is genius..cheaper than using duct tape! http://www.threadsmagazine.com/item/3633/paper-tape-dress-form


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I've been wanting to do a duct tape dress form for a while. I'd seen this method using paper tape - cheaper and lighter, but probably not as quick as using duct tape because of the drying time involved. One of the commenters noted it took 2.5 hours to do the paper tape build.

Other than that, it certainly is an inexpensive method for making a body form, and who says you have to use it for dressmaking when there are so many haunts waiting for bodies?


----------



## GKling (Jun 25, 2013)

This gets my gears turning. Great link, and thanks!


----------

